# Pond snails acting weird



## Meowse (Aug 13, 2014)

Took a look in one of our tanks a week or so ago to noticed a pond snails acting strange.
Pretty sure it started with one snail, upside down on its 'back' while stretching up / outwards.
Poking at the snail proved that life was still a thing; flipping it didn't last long.
This thursday past it was up to three snails (pictures 1&2) with similar 'symptoms'.
There are about 3 dozen endlers / fry in the tank with them, as well as at least 6 dozen baby pond snails (eggs laid from the snails in question).
This morning I took some video of them (Link), some movement is seen from one of the snails.
Just a bit ago, a 4th snail has joined the troop (picture 3).
Tested parameters (expected good, but tested anyways) and all seems good - ph 6.8-7ish, ammonia nil, nitrite nil, nitrate <5ppm. (all tests we have)

The tank is 25g tall, planted, flourite, driftwood, fluval 305 (70g), started with media from a cycled tank, and been running close to two months.


----------



## Meowse (Aug 13, 2014)

Also, when I say they were a week ago, I mean that they haven't really moved since.
All 4 are within 1" of last night / last week.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Any chance you recently dosed with anything containing copper?


----------



## Meowse (Aug 13, 2014)

Only chems put into the tank would be liquid carbon (once every few weeks maybe, under dosed if anything), and prime.


----------

